# Flour-less Walnut Torte (German or Hungarian)



## singlecook (Oct 27, 2007)

I had a wonderful recipe for flour-less walnut torte, using bread crumbs, and it has disappeared during one of several moves.

Does anyone have a similar recipe (two layer round, cocoa and walnut icing). 

Many thanks.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I asked here a long time ago, i believe, for a recipe for this. It's called eszterhazy torte - the hungarian version. I;d eaten it in budapest last summer and it was wonderful. There were walnuts in the filling too.

I make a simple version which works fine, for the cake part. A hungarian friend in high school taught it to me. 
for two standard 9 in dia round layers (though the original eszterhazy is made, i believe, like the dobostorte, in 6 pancake-high layers) 


6 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 cup ground walnuts
large pinch salt
vanilla

beat eggs till very light, beat in sugar a little at a time till it's very light and fluffy. fold in the rest of the ingredients. Pour into two prepared pans (greased, lined, and greased)
bake at 350F for 25-30 min

My hungarian friend used to do a very simple filling - she'd split the layers in two, so there were four layers, and then whip cream and beat in raspberry jam. It was quite good. Not a classical eszternazy torte, but good anyway. I'll be keeping my eyes open for any other postings.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Have you tried just using powdered sugar instead and folding it into the beaten eggs?


----------



## keith rigney (Jul 30, 2011)

Esterhazy torte

Ingredients

10 egg whites
7/8 cup vanilla sugar
2 1/8 cups ground blanched hazelnuts (about 8 1/2 ounces)
1/4 cup finely chopped glace citron
1/2 cup twice-sifted flour
Esterhazy Butter Cream (1/2 recipe)
Apricot Jam Glaze
Chocolate Fondant Frosting

Directions
Beat egg whites and sugar until very stiff. fold in nuts and citron, lightly but thoroughly. Fold in flour, lightly but thoroughly. Spread batter on baking sheets in five equal layers. Cut out 5 (8-inch circles) of baking parchment paper and set these on baking sheets, two circles to a sheet. Or Generously butter and flour the baking sheets; with an 8-inch cake pan, mark out two circles on each sheet. Now, with a rubber spatula, spread batter as thinly as possible over either parchment or marked-out circles.
Bake in slow oven (300 degrees F) about 3/4 hour or until layers are done and lightly golden.

When cake layers are done, immediately with sharp knife and pancake turner lift them off baking sheet and invert onto floured flat surface. If you used parchment paper, peel it off immediately, carefully.

Let layers rest overnight or until completely cold and firm. Set one layer on cake plate, shiny side up; spread with one-quarter of the butter cream. Repeat until all cake layers and butter cream are used up, ending with a cake layer shiny side down (underside will be smoother, thus a better surface to take the frosting. Spread top of cake with Jam Glaze. Cover entire cake with frosting.

Jam Glaze (generally apricot jam): Put 2 tablespoons jam through a sieve or food mill so there are no pieces of fruit in it. Simmer jam with 1 tablespoon cold water, over low flame, until hot and well blended. with pastry brush, spread glaze over cake.

ESTERHAZY BUTTER CREAM:

You can always add an extra egg yolk or two to any butter cream to make it especially luscious. But one classic, ineffable Viennese butter-cream recipe--this one--traditionally demands high proportion of egg yolks. Not to mention the epicurean kiss of fine French brandy as a flavoring.

4 egg yolks
1 cup milk
1/4 cup cornstarch
1 tablespoon vanilla sugar (bend a vanilla bean and place in a covered container of granulated sugar for a few days
3/4 cup (3/8 pound) butter
1 cup powdered vanilla sugar or plain powdered sugar if you don't have vanilla one (confectioners' icing)
1-2 tablespoons Cognac or Brandy

In top of double boiler, over barely simmering water, whisk together yolks, milk, cornstarch, and sugar until mixture is thick and creamy (about 5 minutes). Remove from heat and continue whisking until lukewarm. Set aside to cool. Cream butter and powdered sugar until very light and fluffy. Gradually beat in cooled egg-yolk mixture, by spoonfuls, keeping butter cream fluffy. Beat in Cognac. Chill to spreading consistency. Spread between layers of Esterhazytorte (use the other 1/2 recipe for other cakes)


----------

